# 16x8x8 Shrimp?



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Just wandering if i could keep a colony of Cherry Shrimps or the ones beginning with J(rubbish at names) in a 16x8x8.
I also have a few tubs of similar size, so i could do quite a few little set-ups, 
Anyone have a link to some cheap lil filters which would be suitable for this sized tank?
I have access to UV tubes for the plants with my hobby keeping Lizards etc... so i do have one or two hanging around the house spare.
Let me know guys, would also be interested in keeping a few small fish with the shrimp if possible.
John


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

That's plenty big enough for shrimp.  
I'd suggest something easy to begin with, like cherry shrimp.

Good guide here:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fish-keeping/167993-how-set-up-tank-dwarf.html

I'd suggest using a small sponge filter in that size tank. ebay has loads. :2thumb:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi.
Just wandering how you get algae to collect enough for them to feed on.
Great care-sheet BTW 
Thanks, John


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

A mature tank usually has more than enough algae for them. 
But you should supplement them with algae wafers, shrimp pellets and fresh veg.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

THANK YOU ESFA 
PS: last post was on my Fathers account if your a tad confused lol.
John


----------



## jakies13 (Aug 30, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> Just wandering if i could keep a colony of Cherry Shrimps or the ones beginning with J(rubbish at names) in a 16x8x8.
> I also have a few tubs of similar size, so i could do quite a few little set-ups,
> Anyone have a link to some cheap lil filters which would be suitable for this sized tank?
> I have access to UV tubes for the plants with my hobby keeping Lizards etc... so i do have one or two hanging around the house spare.
> ...


Would be fine for a nice largish sized colony, works out roughly 17litres, a possible 60+ shrimp would be obtainable.

Filter choice would be a small air driven sponge filter, somethink like an algarde biofoam 45, not only will this be sufficient but the infrosia (sp) that will grow on it, is ideal baby shrimp first food.

As long as the filter is plenty enough matured, ie... contain sufficient enough of bacteria to sustain the colony and keep on top of the ammonia produced by waste etc etc, it would make a nice sized tank. 

As for the algae, always with any algae eating aquatic life the diet should be substituted with a good quality food, hikari do a shrimp cuisine which is all the food essentially you would need, add things like cucumber and zuchini just for that little extra

mark


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

As for fish - pygmy livebearers and lampeye killifish would both do well. :2thumb:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Esfa said:


> As for fish - pygmy livebearers and lampeye killifish would both do well. :2thumb:


Thanks bud 
Appreciate your time and knowledge, and thanks to the guy above 
Anyone got any pics *Esfa Cough Cough*


----------



## jakies13 (Aug 30, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> Thanks bud
> Appreciate your time and knowledge, and thanks to the guy above
> Anyone got any pics *Esfa Cough Cough*


Not sure if you ment the fish or the actuall shrimp tanks so heres both for you 

Shrimp tanks









This one is only 25litre, so you get some sort of idea 










lampeye killifish










Hope this is what you ment by pics lol

Mark


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Lovely pics and tanks, mark. :2thumb:


----------



## jakies13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Esfa said:


> Lovely pics and tanks, mark. :2thumb:


Cheers m8


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for pics, Esfa? 
Thanks again guys for all the help so far, im gonna pick up another few tanks , and maybe do a showpeice design, with them all in one unit etc... run off a sump, which in turn could have fish in i guess?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't have any pics of the tanks. :blush: only shrimp.
I'll post a few pics of them in a bit if you like.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

And here's one i drew!


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

nice pics esfa. love that last one :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

haha thanks. :lol2:


----------

